# Problems With Car Starting???



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Has anyone else had a problem with their car not starting. Every so often I will go to start it and it sounds like it is not getting enough gas. I try a few times and sometimes it will start but sounds like it is only on 2 cylinders then shut off. I wait 2 or 3 minutes and try again and it starts right up. Any ideas on what this problem could be? I am thinking something with a sensor. I haven't had the time to get it to the dealer but it will definately be there ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

WOW, I had that same exact problem last week, it happened for like two or three days, i would start it, and it would shut off. I am taking it in to GM on saturday, to see whats wrong! I will let you know if you dont go by then.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Definately let me know what they say. Thanks.


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a couple of thoughts. First I noticed you are in Florida. As the temperatures are nearly the same as the rest of the country went through several months ago without issues I would rule out basic fueling issues. ( calibration scheduling ). That means it is vehicle specific as most GTO are starting fine. One thing to look at is fuel. You are in Florida where temperatures are higher than normal. Winter fuel abounds. Higher RVP fuel ( especially Premium fuel ) in warm weather can be a problem. As a point of information, all fuels are rated not just for RVP and octane but many others aspects. One meteric they are rated for is called "driveablity". How the fuel drives as the engine warms up. All premium fuels ( high octane ) are rated much lower than the lesser octane fuels on this rating scale. You may have a gas stsation selling "Winter" fuel in Florida. Try changing brands. You may be experiencing a slight vapor lock in the fuel line. ( just a few pockets of vapor will cause stalling. Where severe vapor lock occurs in the injectors and it's very hard to start, the fuel line vapors will only cause stalling. The fuel lines do purge every time the fuel pump cycles. ) The second cause could be a bad check valve in the fuel system. When you shut off the engine there is a small check valve in all fuel injected vehicles that keeps pressure in the fuel line. If the pressure is not held or the fuel leaks back alot, the first fuel delivered will be very lean. It is this first "squirt" that really starts the engine. Lack of pressure will cause the problem you are experiencing. 

Here is something to try. Before cranking your engine, just turn the key to run, wait 5 sec. turn the key off, and cycle it again, without starting. ( what you have done is purge the line and/or increased the pressure to the controlled pressure. Now start your engine on the thrid try and see if it runs correctly.)... One last thought. A leaking fuel injector can also cause a loss of line pressure. Dealers have a methodology of finding which component causes the pressure loss. So once you have tried my "key cycle" test and your engine starts and runs fine. Tell the service manager what you suspect.
P.S.
sorry it's sooooo loong but, if your engine still starts and stalls the culprit is most likely poor fuel.....Hope this helps to sort it out....


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks GTO TOO. I will try that for a few days and see if it makes a difference. I have been in Atlanta since the 18th of December and it has done it 4 times. Usually after I have driven it for a short period of time, run in to the store, come out and try and restart it. That's when it happens. Once again thanks for your input. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

The car is still doing the same BS. Yesterday it did it twice and it took me over 30 minutes each time to get it to crank. So I called the Pontiac dealership here in Atlanta and got an appointment set for this morning at 7:30. Went out to crank it this morning and it wouldn't start. So now I am waiting for the towing company to come pick it up and take it to them. Now, the check engine light is coming on and staying on after I turn the key off from trying to start it. I will let you guys know what the Pontiac place says. :confused


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Sry about your problems. Keep us updated. :cheers


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

So the truck came to pick it up and it still wouldn't start. They took it to the dealership and when they took it off the tow truck it fired right up. So, now of course the dealership can't get it to duplicate the problem and they are looking at me like I am crazy. I am geting ready to go back to the dealership to see what is going on. Will update later.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

The most common starting problem with the 5.3litre V-8(which uses the same injection setup) has been a leaking diaphragm on the fuel pressure regulator. This can be verified by removing the vacuum line from the regulator. Upon removal, any presence of gasoline vapor or raw gas indicates a failure of the diaphragm. This componenet should be looked at if you experience excessive cranking times to start the car but it appears to run normally otherwise. 

Hope that helps  

P.S. If my chevy dealer stocks it, they must go bad (however, I've never seen one bad before 100, 000 miles.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

OK Here's the latest. The dealership could not get it started this morning and they found the problem. The fuel pump relay went bad. They have the part and it should be fixed this afternon. Hopefully that will fix it. Thanks for everyones input. I made the dealership get on here yesterday and read what you guys had to say to see if it would help them. Anyway, once I pick it up I'll post the final results.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

I am starting to not like this car. Got the fuel pump relay fixed on Friday in Atlanta. Drove back to Pensacola on Saturday. No problems at all. Stopped 3 or 4 times. Cranked up every time. Got home. Unloaded car. Went outside to move it out of the driveway and it was dead. Guages went hay wire. Menu said ABS fault, Air Bag fault. All kinds off s**t. It won't even turn over. Sounded like the electrical system was going to blow up. Needless to say I will be calling the dealership first thing in the AM to tell them to come pick it up and fix it. I can't believe this. Will let you guys know what the problem is this time tomorrow.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Just for laughs, have you tried key #2? (the other factory supplied Ignition key/ fob/ disabler.) 
The car will turn over but not start(ie no fuel) if the transponder in the key is damaged( or dead).
Even though this is Pontiac's problem, It wouldn't hurt for you to check the obvious: Loose battery terminals, loose battery cable at the other end. Just wiggle the ends, they shouldn't turn. Sometimes the more complicated the system, the easier it is to overlook the obvious.
Get her running good soon, I know how much I would miss mine. :seeya:


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> Just for laughs, have you tried key #2? (the other factory supplied Ignition key/ fob/ disabler.)
> The car will turn over but not start(ie no fuel) if the transponder in the key is damaged( or dead).
> Even though this is Pontiac's problem, It wouldn't hurt for you to check the obvious: Loose battery terminals, loose battery cable at the other end. Just wiggle the ends, they shouldn't turn. Sometimes the more complicated the system, the easier it is to overlook the obvious.
> Get her running good soon, I know how much I would miss mine. :seeya:


I only received 1 key. Was I supposed to get 2? If I was then I will talk with them about that today also. I have check all the little obvious things and they all seem to be good. Will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

You should have a total of 4 keys - 2 big ones that include the remote locking and start the car and 2 normal size keys that operate the glove box. The big keys are very expensive. Also you should get an index size card that shows the key numbers, radio antitheft code, etc.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the tip on the keys. I will go back to the dealership that I bought the car from and ask what is going on. They towed my car in again today and it was the battery. I don't understand how the battery went completely dead after the car had been driven for 6 straight hours. I guess I will just wait and see what happens next.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey at least it wasn't something too major


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

Yea. don't give up or go sour on the car. these things happen sometimes. They will get it sorted out soon enough.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

BigJim said:


> Hey at least it wasn't something too major


I think it is the old '''ground'''problem again???


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

i just picked my car up and it is running great. they said i might have just gotten a bad battery from the factory. time will tell. i still need to check on the keys. i only got one from my dealer when i bought the car.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

Between the battery and the fuel pump relay, I would bet your problems are solved. Many GTOs sat on dealer lots for several months and that may have affected the batteries. Two years ago I bought a leftover Montana for my wife. It had been sitting for several months and had a bad battery when we went to pick it up at the dealer. I also read somewhere that GTOs were initially shipped from OZ with the keys in the ignition and that damaged the batteries.

BTW - Florida is hard on batteries. Between Tallahassee and Tampa, I have lived here 15 years and gone through far more batteries than the same time in Kansas and Oklahoma. Unlike the Midwest, they always seem to go out in the summer rather than the winter.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

How'd you make out on the keys???
Or the starting problem, for that matter??? :confused


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

My 04 6M has developed starting problems. I crank the key like always, the gauges light like always, it sounds like it always does, but does not start. It was towed to the dealership and, of course, it stared fine. They had it for 2 days, but had no problems starting. They checked for sevice bulletins but found nothing. So I drove it home and for 3 days or so, sometimes it starts and sometimes the same problem. It is now back at the dealership. It seems that it has the trouble starting in the morning when the termperature is colder (but not freezing here in Seattle). By the afternoon, it usually (but not always) starts. Anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions? Since the car is parked outside (too many cars in our houshold to park in the garage), could that contribute to the problem?


----------



## GMCarLover (Feb 23, 2005)

gogirl said:


> My 04 6M has developed starting problems. I crank the key like always, the gauges light like always, it sounds like it always does, but does not start. It was towed to the dealership and, of course, it stared fine. They had it for 2 days, but had no problems starting. They checked for sevice bulletins but found nothing. So I drove it home and for 3 days or so, sometimes it starts and sometimes the same problem. It is now back at the dealership. It seems that it has the trouble starting in the morning when the termperature is colder (but not freezing here in Seattle). By the afternoon, it usually (but not always) starts. Anyone else having this problem? Any suggestions? Since the car is parked outside (too many cars in our houshold to park in the garage), could that contribute to the problem?



I am 99.9% sure you are experiencing a battery problem. When a battery is cold the electrons dont move around as much causing your battery to be dead, as the day goes on it gets warmer and warmer so the electrons start moving and will cause the battery to in sense charge up enough for you to start the vehicle. You should pay attention to the temparatures outside when it doesnt start. Also try aggrivating the batter(turning on headlights for a second, trying to start the vehicle, turning on the radio) those kinds of things because doing these will also cause the electrons to start moving more so that might help


----------

